# Spinifex Hopping Mice



## Notorious_Guf (May 7, 2009)

Hi. I'm curious if anyone on here keeps these in NSW. What are they like as pets?


----------



## dailyskin (May 8, 2009)

They are so cute! I have done a fair bit of research into them... You don't see them much, particularly during the day, they are timid and like to hide and burrow.

They are also slightly less tame than regular mice, however with regular handling from a young age, they are quite fine to handle.

If you put them in a nice big glass tank, with lots of branches and stuff for burrowing, they will make a very attractive setup in a living room!

A nice unusual pet. Be aware - like regular mice, they are fairly decent breeders. If you get a pair, they will breed, and sometimes males eat the babies. You might need a seperate enclosure to seperate the male. I would suggest a trio - one male, two females - and be prepared to seperate the male from the young if needed.


----------



## moosenoose (May 8, 2009)

They're a non-smelly alternative to keep in the house and feed off to your snakes 

(joking...who said I was joking :lol


----------



## Notorious_Guf (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for your replies, does anyone in NSW own these?


----------



## liberty (May 10, 2009)

a long time ago a mate had them awsome to watch at night.
havnt heard of them going around for a long time good luck


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 10, 2009)

Tiliqua on this forum keeps them in sydney


----------

